# Music by Genre > Bluegrass, Newgrass, Country, Gospel Variants >  Beatles songs covered by Bluegrass artists

## mandopete

Hiya,

I'm looking for suggestions for recordings of Beatles songs that have been covered by bluegrass artists.  My favorite would have to be Beatle Country by the Charles River Boys.

How about some other suggestions?

----------


## RichM

Always a favorite...

----------

Bluejay

----------


## RichM

I hadn't been aware of Beatlegras before, but they're a lot of fun!

----------

Bluejay

----------


## JEStanek

Abigail Washburn and Sparrow Quartet do this small piece (on film) of Elanor Rigby (my personal favorite Beatles tune).



Jamie

----------

Bluejay

----------


## FrDNicholas

I love Allison Krause's version of "I Will".

----------


## mandopete

I'm actually looking for songs that I can air on my radio program.

Thanks!

----------


## MandoNicity

I've Just Seen a Face, the Dillards.

----------


## AlanN

I'm Down, NGR on Friday Night In America.

Because, Mike Marshall on Gator Strut.

You've Got To Hide Your Love Away, 2nd Generation (Adcock, Gaudreau).

Yesterday, Bobby Clark on Top Dog release.

----------


## MandoNicity

I never heard of Beatlegras before either, but I LIKE them!  The bass player is killer.

----------


## Rob Fowler

Not quite a bluegrass band.......but they have some bluegrass roots. The Bee Eaters playing Eleanor Rigby......and one of their own tunes- B minor at the new Freight And Salvage in Berkeley, CA.

----------


## Rex Hart

I thought the Dillards did a version of "Don't Let Me Down" also.

----------


## David Lloyd

I know I should not admit this..but...I love Hayseed Dixie! I will dig out some of the old cd's and see what Beatles tunes are there.

----------


## caitly

"Two of Us" by John Reischman & the Jaybirds on the Butch Baldassari tribute album "The Road Home".

----------


## mrmando

New Tradition did "I've Just Seen a Face" also.

----------


## mandolirius

I think the Jaybirds also did "Blackbird" and there's Evan Marshall's mandolin solo version of "Michelle".

----------


## kirksdad

Del McCoury Band...."When I'm Sixty-Four"   off Moneyland

----------


## Philippe Bony

Norvegian Wood (Tim O'Brien)
Two Journeys I guess.

----------


## Chris Rogers

One After 909 by Belle Monroe and her Brewglass Boys, a San Francisco Bay Area local band. If Ted Silverman sees this thread, he may provide a Youtube link. Great cover.

----------


## mandopete

Excellent, excellent, excellent!  I'm on the air this Sunday and it's my son's 15th birthday.  He is a huge Beatles fan (not so much a bluegrass fan) and I thought a little set of Beatles tunes would give him a smile.

----------

jackmalonis

----------


## Steve Ostrander

Steve Earle did a nice version of "I'm Looking Through You" on his album "Train A'Comin'".

----------


## Scotti Adams

"Eleanor Rigby" By Sam Bush & Alan Munde off a great Lp titled "Together Again For The First Time"....Hey Alan..I lost my copy :0)

----------


## Fred Keller

Sorta sorry to toot my own horn, but my band The Whistlepigs covered One After 909.  It's on our first CD "Unjugged."  I might be able to scare up a copy if you want something from a regional band.

----------


## Russ Jordan

Larry Rice did a nice version of "The Night Before" on his cd Artesia.

----------


## Rodney Riley

Mandopete, are you on just a local station? Might want to tune in if you are on Sirius/XM or have an internet site. If you're on the air after we finish our worship service.

----------


## MandoNicity

> I thought the Dillards did a version of "Don't Let Me Down" also.


I think you mean the "Dilllard and Clark Expedition" Rex.  Great version btw.

JR

----------


## Lil'mon

I know I've heard someone, somewhere do "Paperback Writer" bluegrass style, but I am stumped as to who and when??

----------


## journeybear

I don't know if it's ever been released on CD, but in the early 1970s a band called Monroe Doctrine did "From Me To You."

You might also look through this recent thread for more suggestions.

----------


## Craig Burgess

> "Eleanor Rigby" By Sam Bush & Alan Munde off a great Lp titled "Together Again For The First Time"....Hey Alan..I lost my copy :0)


That is a good version (and I still have my vinyl copy  :Wink:  ). Country Gazette also recorded it.

----------


## AlanN

> I know I've heard someone, somewhere do "Paperback Writer" bluegrass style, but I am stumped as to who and when??


Believe that was on Beatle Country by the Boston-based Charles River Valley Boys, with Joe Val on mandolin.

----------


## Wolfboy

"Taxman" by Nickel Creek on _Telluride Bluegrass Festival: 30 Years._

----------


## mandopete

> Mandopete, are you on just a local station? Might want to tune in if you are on Sirius/XM or have an internet site. If you're on the air after we finish our worship service.


I'm here in the Seattle area, but you can pick it up on the internets at www.kbcs.fm .  The show airs at 12:00 (noon) Pacific Time on Sunday, but you can always listen to archived broadcasts from the website if you like.

----------


## 300win

As a youngster I was in a band with guys I grew up with back in the late 60's early 70's, Jim Haley, Lou Reid, Jim Smith, Hersie McMillian, Myron Nunn. We did Beatles songs then, Happy Together, Norwegian Wood, I've Just Seen a Face, among others, long before any of the more famous bands mentioned here did them. I venture to say that some of them got the idea of doing them from us as we were playing a lot of the same festivals back then. There is several songs we did from the rock genre back then that nobody else was doing, and still don't do. We were only 14- 18 years old then, and a pretty good band. I think if we had stayed together maybe a couple or 3 more years together, we would have made our mark. Of course Jim and Lou went on to be part of the original Doyle Lawson and Quicksilver band, and now Lou is a member of the Seldom Scene, and has his own band. So he did good and we are all proud of him. But back then in our band although young, we were very dedicated to the music, and did some cool stuff.

----------


## allenhopkins

Absolute total favorite best track IMHO: _Yaller (Yellow) Submarine_ from _Beatle Country_ by the CRVB, complete with music box, gunshots and "Sky of green (blue!!)."  Bob Siggins frailing the banjo...  Laughed for ten minutes the first time I heard it, back in 1966 or so.  Guitarist Jim Field was in my Harvard '65 class, and I've been bugging him to come to one of our reunions and jam a bit; so far no luck.  Jim, if you're reading this, the 45th is this October...

----------


## Loretta Callahan

Very nice!

----------


## mandopete

Thanks for all of the great suggestions.  I had a few callers that said they really liked the Beatles Bluegrass set.

----------


## f5loar

The Dillards also did "Yesterday".

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

Punch Brothers doing a stunningly accurate rendition of Martha My Dear




Baron

----------


## MandoNicity

Really liked that version of Martha!!!

JR

----------


## Mandolin Mick

I'm impressed and shocked with that rendition of Martha My Dear! As the former bassist & piano player for the Beatles tribute Apple Core, I play the song on both bass & piano ... but I was blown away by how accurate they play this in a bluegrass band! Hats off to the band!

----------


## jbenoy

You might like Beatlegras
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIBI4...feature=relmfu

----------


## randygwatkins

> You might like Beatlegras
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIBI4...feature=relmfu


Unfortunately they are no longer playing together as I understand.  Someone commented on the bass player, I believe he is a Grammy winning bassist.  They are all three really great players and nice guys, and were a ball to see play live.  They had a wide appeal and I'm sorry to see the group disband.
 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## lukmanohnz

Bill Evans' new CD In Good Company features a lovely Beatles medley that includes the following songs:

Mother Nature's Son
You've Got To Hide Your Love Away
Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds
A Hard Day's Night

The rest of the CD is also great.

----------


## Ethan Setiawan

Retrograss-When I'm Sixty-four

----------


## GTison

I always say I'm so outta date,    so here...

The Charles River Valley Boys recorded an LP of Beatles songs in 1966.  I believe Joe Val and Tex Logan were in that band. 
  Also, someone gave me a "Pickin' on the Beatles" CD a few years ago that I never listen to. 

(Thanks Mike Johnson for the Bluegrass Education.)

----------

Bluejay

----------


## Bluejay

Gotta get off this site!!!! Enjoyed all the posts!!!

----------


## Jon Hall

Emmylou Harris recorded "For No One" on her album "Pieces of the Sky".

----------


## Russ Jordan

Lou Reid, Terry Baucom & Carolina did a nice version of Don't Pass Me By on their debut album Carolina Blue.

----------


## AlanN

Some years ago, the band Crucial Smith was on the scene, with mando man Kyle Wood. Very modern, very hip. They did a Beatles number, forget which one.

----------


## Psyberbilly

Not bluegrass , but Tim O'Brien ( disguised as Red Knuckles ) did one heckuva killer version of " Nowhere Man " on the album Shades of the Past .

----------

